# Heel lift = sore toes?



## Hoons

have you tried adding J-bars to your boots?They reduce/elimintate heel lift


----------



## dharmashred

You def want your toes and heel to be completely snug. Proper boot fitting is really difficult, especially since boots continue to expand with use. J-bars are a great idea, also smartfeet. I'm guessing that because of your heel lift, you've overtightened the outside of your boots thus smushing your toes? The liner is what should be tight, the boa or laces just reconfirm

You'll want your heel to sit tight down on your boot, toes snug, but not hurting. Once you strap in, your bindings will set your foot back and will relieve some of the pressure from your toes. But for sure do something about the boots. If you take them to a shop, they can try a couple different things for you, but if your heel lift persists, you should look in to a different pair of boots. I know this from experience, I have a toenail that has been black all season (the beginning of the season i suffered way to long with heel lift, and by the time i switched boots, the damage was done). Now said toenail has completely fallen off as of yesterday.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X

i used to have really bad burning pain in my toes. a couple years back i put superfeet insoles in and all the problems went away. the problem was, when i was on my toeside it was stretching out the bottom of my foot. the insoles supported the arch of my foot at all times and the pain went away.

something to think about.


----------



## yusoweird

wear a boot that fits. loose boot = sore toes. make sure you tie your ankle area nice and snug. that way you dont get heel lift and your feet won't slide to the front and jam your toes.


----------



## GC24

Try trimming down your toenails.


----------



## zaskar23

Thanks guys some really good things for me to try and see if I can not get this problem beat.


----------



## lonestarrider

zaskar23 said:


> So let me try and explain
> 
> When riding casual ie not really pushing on the turns my toes are fine, however as soon as I try and push my turns and really dig in the edge I get sore toes. I do notice my heel lifts when being aggressive so is that the reason for sore toes or could it be something else?
> 
> I am only a beginner snowboarder but have wakeboarded for years and have never felt anything like this although I get no heel lift when wakeboarding so thought that may be part the problem.
> 
> Any help or suggestions welcome


Ghostrider hit the nail on the head. The problem could be the result of to much motion in your foot. If you have a natural tendency to over pronate. This can cause some serious toe bang if you don't stabilize your foot properly inside the boot. Try some superfeet that may help you out. As for the heel lift. Your ankle joint is the highest point of leverage on your body. I could hold your ankle down with all my body weight and you would still be able to lift your heel up off of the ground. Try raising your toes inside the boot when you are making turns. This will keep pivoting on the ball of your foot, instead of rocking all the up on to your toes. This ultimately keep your heel seatd in the back of the boot....


----------



## n2i1c3k7

what are j-bars, i have the same problem


----------



## Hoons

n2i1c3k7 said:


> what are j-bars, i have the same problem


this should explain

ShredSoles - Performance Snowboarding Insoles

My Rome Libertines came with them, but I didn't know what they were and rode 5 times w/o em


----------



## Shteff

This could also be related to boot tightness (not enough bloodflow) or else your stance. Check your stance is setup correctly and it may help.


----------

